# nearby native orchids (pt 2)



## cnycharles (Jul 1, 2009)

here are the rest, (no slippers)






platanthera flava










spiranthes lucida or shining ladies tresses




















platanthera psycodes (lesser purple fringed orchis)


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 1, 2009)

Cool! I guess the obvious question is whether you're going back to get the P. psycodes in full flower. Have you seen P. grandiflora in your area?


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks Charles!!! Great plants and pics!!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 1, 2009)

WOW!!! Very nice pictures!! The lip of Spiranthes is amazing and I would love to see the P. psycodes in full bloom!!! I had to search it and I found out that its blooms are fantastic!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 1, 2009)

Wow, I cant believe how colorful that spiranthes is. Thanx for posting.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 1, 2009)

here is link to last year's trip made in mid-july (though in the post I wrote mid-june which was wrong, and I finally posted the pictures in early september) to west canada creek http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9193
the same spot, but looks like the purple fringed this summer will be as nice or nicer than last year. I'll go back, easy to get to for me. 
I was actually there looking to see if I could find p. grandiflora in my area. I've heard references to it towards the upper hudson river in a very similar environment so I thought I might find it here. There are a good number of spots for it usually around cortland, ny, and supposedly there is an area near here where someone said it was found, but I'm questioning the other person's (not my friends') competency in identifying orchids. I have found some of the largest grass pinks I've ever seen in this area, and the other person may have thought that they were greater purple fringed orchis because they were so tall. I don't really know where those plants would be in that area and I don't have specific directions. I guess there are also a few spots here and there near inlet, ny in the adirondacks where grandiflora is supposed to be found.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 2, 2009)

You must do a lot of hiking, Charles.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 2, 2009)

Good luck finding P. grandiflora! I've only seen that species in the high elevation balds in North Carolina.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 2, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> You must do a lot of hiking, Charles.



sometimes, though these spots are pretty close if not directly next to the road


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks for taking us along on your hike! Love seeing pictures of native orchids - it's making me pay much more attention to the flora I see when I'm out on walks.


----------

